# Native Slayer 14.5 Kayak



## Kevin1969 (Dec 7, 2014)

Slayer 14.5, w/seat. Mango (Orange) color. Never used. Paid $1200. will sell for $750.
ACT anchor trolly installed. 
Also have new fish finder, rod holders, etc for additional $ if wanted.
Great Falls, Va


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Is this still available? I am interested.


----------

